# Vaccinations for Costa Rica?



## ValHam (Jan 31, 2006)

I have Had Hepatitis A and Hepatitis B shots and a tetanus shot.  However - I was thinking of getting a shot for travelers' diarrhea.  I shall also take malaria pills.  Does anyone have any recommendations for travelling to Costa Rica.  Thanks..


----------



## Hoc (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't think they have a shot for traveler's diarrhea, do they?  I have heard that the grapefruit pills from your local health store act as a natural antibiotic.  I also have found that taking acidophilus helps to prevent, or minimize, the incidence.  Also, your doctor can prescribe some Bactrim pills, which is an antibiotic to take if you get it.


----------



## ValHam (Jan 31, 2006)

I phoned the travel clinic today and they told me they now have a shot for travelers' diarrhea.  It was the first I had heard of such a shot - Anyway it is $75.00 dollars -


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 1, 2006)

We've been to Costa Rica 3 times and have never had a problem.  Drink bottled water, wash the fresh fruit well (or peel), take some Pepto Bismo or Immodium (just in case).  Everywhere we went the water was fine to drink.  If you are 'out in the country' then take the bottled water.  We did not have any special shots.  Have a wonderful time and enjoy a beautiful country.


----------



## Glynda (Feb 1, 2006)

*The water in Costa Rica*

is fine.  I just returned and took no precautions in San Jose, nor did any of the others I traveled with.  Costa Rica is the only Central American country where this is so.


----------



## ripshion (Feb 2, 2006)

ValHam said:
			
		

> I have Had Hepatitis A and Hepatitis B shots and a tetanus shot.  However - I was thinking of getting a shot for travelers' diarrhea.  I shall also take malaria pills.  Does anyone have any recommendations for travelling to Costa Rica.  Thanks..




The water in Costa Rica is safe to drink, it's not like Mexico!


----------



## ripshion (Feb 5, 2006)

ValHam said:
			
		

> I phoned the travel clinic today and they told me they now have a shot for travelers' diarrhea.  It was the first I had heard of such a shot - Anyway it is $75.00 dollars -



Is that shot taken before or after you have the notorious Montezuma's Revenge?  You should be fine with the vaccinations you have so far for Costa Rica.  If you were traveling say to China, Thailand, or other similar countries you should also get a Polio, DT, and Typhoid shots to take extra precautions.  Hope this helps!


----------



## judys19058 (Feb 6, 2006)

Be carefull of the malaria pills.  One side effect is that you can become psychotic or suicidal.  Talk to your doctor before taking any.  I am going to Costa Rica next month and was warned by my doctor and many other people who travel to Costa Rica frequently.  

Judy


----------



## Hoc (Feb 6, 2006)

judys19058 said:
			
		

> Be carefull of the malaria pills.  One side effect is that you can become psychotic or suicidal.



The horror.  The horror.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 6, 2006)

There is more than one malaria medicine but only one that has psychotic side effects.  I'm not sure why anyone would take it?  Hmmm... It's the one that is a single dose per week and it primarily effects mountain climbers.

Deb


----------



## ValHam (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks kindly for warning me about the malaria pills.


----------



## Mimi39 (Feb 23, 2006)

There are a number of medications for the prevention of malaria.  My HMO still prescribes Larium, the one that has the supposedly psychotic side effects.  I've taken three times the most recent being last November and I'm still reasonably sane most of the time. You can check online for the US Center for Disease controll for more information.


----------

